# Depression and anxiety



## CCANTER (Aug 6, 2016)

If the diagnosis is depression and anxiety.  Do you use code these two diagnosis separate with two ICD 10 codes?  Or do you use one ICD 10 code for depression anxiety?

thanks


----------



## danskangel313 (Aug 7, 2016)

Can you provide more information? What are the circumstances around the diagnoses?


----------



## CCANTER (Aug 8, 2016)

It was a inpatient stay and the provider listed the diagnosis exactly as the following
depression and anxiety

So I wasn't sure whether I use two ICD 10 codes or the combination code?

thank you


----------



## danskangel313 (Aug 8, 2016)

As long as the documentation does not state "due to" or "caused by" or any other wording to indicate one caused, or a manifestation of, or is a component of the other, then you'd code each separately. But I'm surprised that no more specifics are given as to what type of depression or anxiety has been diagnosed. There's a ton of varying types of depression, as well as with anxiety. Without a more detailed description, you'll end up with unspecified codes which are not the best to use if more specific information is available. 

If it were me, I'd query the provider before billing anything, just to make sure there isn't a more specific diagnosis that can be used.


----------

